# [Kernel]Framebuffer et kernel 2.6.23 [Résolu]

## jerep6

Salut, j'ai actuellement le kernel gentoo-source-2.6.23-r1 mais je n'ai pas le framebuffer. Avec les versions inférieures (2.6.22) ça fonctionnait ; j'utilisais vesa-tng

Le kernel 2.6.23 est compilé avec le support de l'espace utilisateur.

Options sélectionnées dans le 2.6.23 (en dur)

```
-> Device Drivers                                                                      │

      -> Graphics support 

           -> Lowlevel video output switch controls

           -> Support for frame buffer devices 

           -> Enable firmware EDID

           -> Userspace VESA VGA graphics support

           -> VESA VGA graphics support

             

           ->Console display driver support

                  -> Framebuffer Console support

                  -> Map the console to the primary display device

                  -> Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations

                  -> Select compiled-in fonts

                  -> VGA 8x16 font

```

Quand j'active "nVidia Framebuffer Support" le framebuffer fonctionne, mais avec les drivers nvidia ne fonctionnent plus.

Comment configurer le noyau afin d'avoir le framebuffer ?

Merci.Last edited by jerep6 on Fri Nov 16, 2007 11:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yoyo

J'avoue n'y avoir consacré que peu de temps et ne pas être parvenu à faire fonctionner ce nouveau framebuffer "uvesafb" mais tu peux t'appuyer sur les lien donnés dans la GLN du 15 octobre 2007 (le second paragraphe traite du 2.6.23).

En gros tu dois sélectionner uvesafb (vire les autres supports type vesa-tng, rivafb etc.), tu recompiles ton noyau, tu recompiles ta "klibc" avec ton lien "/usr/src/linux" qui pointe bien vers ton "linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r1", tu installes "v86d" (qui est en "testing"), tu retournes dans le "menuconfig" de ton noyau pour y inclure un initramfs qui a été généré par "v86d", tu recompiles à nouveau ton noyau. Ensuite tu reconfigures ton bootloader (grub/lilo) afin de passer les paramètres adéquats à ton noyau (résolution, profondeur etc.) et c'est tout (c'est déjà pas mal).

Enfin, regarde quand même les liens donnés car il est bien possible que j'ai oublié quelque chose. Dans tous les cas, les réponses m'intéressent car je n'ai pas réussi à le faire fonctionner (je suis en "amd64" et j'ai des problèmes avec la compilation de "splashutils").

Enjoy !

PS : le problème avec le "nVidia Framebuffer Support" est connu : tu ne peux pas utiliser simultanément ce module et le module proprio fourni par nvidia. Par contre, le module "nv" doit être compatible avec le "nVidia Framebuffer Support" (mais adieu l'accélération 3D).

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

jerep6 si t'arrive a le mettre en place ça serait pas mal si tu pouvais décrire toutes les étapes, ça servira...

(à moi notamment)

Merci

----------

## geekounet

Perso, ça fonctionnait très bien en suivant simplement les instructions de spock, mais par contre ça m'a fait planter la CG (i915GM) pendant le suspend :/ Donc là je reste toujours sagement sur mon 2.6.22 avec le vesafb-tng  :Razz: 

----------

## bivittatus

J'ai eu aussi quelques problèmes pour le mettre en place en utilisant genkernel.

Ca m'a légèrement gonflé, donc j'ai totalement zappé genkernel et, en suivant moi aussi le petit tuto de spock, tout fonctionne à merveille! Par contre, malgré le fait que j'aie une nvidia, je n'utilise pas le "nVidia Framebuffer Support"...

Je suis au boulot, donc je ne peux pas te poster mon .config, mais je le ferai ce soir  :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

Le voilà: .config

----------

## jerep6

Nickel, ça fonctionne en suivant les instructions de spock.

Merci

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

chez moi aussi, par contre comment avoir de plus grosse résolution (1680x1050 ça serait pas mal)

```
Gentoo / # cat /sys/class/graphics/fb0/modes

U:1024x768p-60

V:1024x768p-85

V:1024x768p-75

V:1024x768p-70

V:1024x768p-60

V:1024x768i-53

V:800x600p-85

V:800x600p-75

V:800x600p-72

V:800x600p-60

V:800x600p-56

V:640x480p-85

V:640x480p-75

V:640x480p-72

V:640x480p-60

V:640x400p-85

U:320x240p-60

U:320x400p-59

U:320x200p-59

U:1024x768p-60

U:800x600p-59

U:640x480p-60

U:640x400p-59
```

Apperement ce sont les réolutions supporté par le framebuffer

----------

## geekounet

Si t'as une Intel, avec 915resolution ça te donne par les autres ? Enfin ce truc ne fonctionne pas encore avec les i965GM malheureusement, je me retrouve limité à du 1600x1200 sur un écran de 1920x1200, il est un peu déformé mon framebuffer du coup :/ Va falloir attendre un peu ... Enfin c'est mieux que rien  :Smile:  Heureusement que ça marche nickel sous X  :Razz: 

... Heuu en fait, je viens de vérifier un truc :

```
# cat /sys/class/graphics/fb0/modes

U:1600x1200p-0

D:1920x1200p-60
```

Donc en fait mon vesafb-tng la supporterait quand même ma résolution, mais pourquoi alors il ne l'utilise pas ?  :Confused: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

une carte vidéo intel? moi ? mais t'es fou lol, non j'ai une Nvidia 6800GT sur cet ordi

par contre hier j'ai réussi à mettre les images du thème livecd-2007.0 mais en 1024x768 (qui est apperement ma plus grosse résolution possible snif) et j'ai même l'image du mode verbose, chose que je n'avais pas avant avec je sais plus quel framebuffer (celui qui utilise le paramètre vga=)

je veux du 1680x1050 comment faire ?

(surtout qu'il y a les images de cette taille dans le thème livecd-2007.0)

----------

